# P21dd



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, got the p21dd code for def heater. I already had one replaced under the letter sent out by GM for the known issue of it. Funny thing is, is I haven't gotten the countdown of death at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am in the same situation. I had the recall repair done in 2017 and then just last week the P21DD came up. Then by Friday the DEF warning light and the countdown began.
I dropped it off at the dealership Saturday and they are supposed to take a look at it this afternoon. I haven't heard back from them yet. I will update once I have anything.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

stuckoncanada said:


> I am in the same situation. I had the recall repair done in 2017 and then just last week the P21DD came up. Then by Friday the DEF warning light and the countdown began.
> I dropped it off at the dealership Saturday and they are supposed to take a look at it this afternoon. I haven't heard back from them yet. I will update once I have anything.


I haven't gotten the countdown yet. I use my scan gauge 2 to check for the code. Sometimes it shows it pending, and sometimes when I go to get in the car the CEL is on, but no countdown of death. I just keep clearing the code hoping it will go away. I cant believe this will be the second heater now. Of course, I'm at 121,xxx miles too. Slightly past the warranty coverage for the second replacement.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you live down south throw a resistor on and call it a day. That resistor will more or less be your heater and the ECM will be none the wiser.

Also if you don't live down south.. You can still do it. You'll never get a countdown if the DEF never unfreezes as it's designed to not strand you because its too cold. But uh... Pollution and that.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just an update. The dealership called and said that the defect is covered un an special warranty coverage #29400 (Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir - Canada).
The Cruze was sending out code P20B9 as well as the P21DD. This diagnostic trouble code (DTC) is a generic powertrain code and applies to many diesel OBD-II vehicles (1996-newer). ... A stored code P20B9 means that the powertrain control module (PCM) has detected no voltage in the control circuit for the on-board reductant heater.
They said the car is all repaired and the new parts covered by the special coverage. I will try to update again once I get it back and have driven it a little to make sure all is well.
Cheers.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

stuckoncanada said:


> Just an update. The dealership called and said that the defect is covered un an special warranty coverage #29400 (Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir - Canada).
> The Cruze was sending out code P20B9 as well as the P21DD. This diagnostic trouble code (DTC) is a generic powertrain code and applies to many diesel OBD-II vehicles (1996-newer). ... A stored code P20B9 means that the powertrain control module (PCM) has detected no voltage in the control circuit for the on-board reductant heater.
> They said the car is all repaired and the new parts covered by the special coverage. I will try to update again once I get it back and have driven it a little to make sure all is well.
> Cheers.


How many miles did you have on your car at the time you took it in? Was it covered under the warranty still?


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Does anybody know if the outside temperature that the car reads is tied into the def heater somehow? I still haven't received the countdown of death, and I'm wondering if its because its so hot outside and the computer recognizes that the def fluid won't freeze because of the hot Temps. I'm in michigan and the temps are 80s to 90s for the high and high 60s to low 70s for the lows.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

kbarzo said:


> How many miles did you have on your car at the time you took it in? Was it covered under the warranty still?


I am at 177,000KM (110,000 Miles approx) . As far as I know the only remaining warranties are special coverage's. The base factory warranties are all done.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, you still have the emissions warranty. Unfortunately, I'm 2,000 miles over. Its a shame the def heater only averages 60,000 miles before needing to be replaced.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Got the P21dd code today. Dealers first appointment is Tuesday. If they don't have part in stock can I request a loaner? I'm planning a 1500 mile trip starting on Wednesday and would not like the kiss of death to start mid trip. Currently at 108,000 miles. Heater & tank were replaced under warranty in March of with 61K on the odometer


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

After adding DEF, the CEL went out & I cleared the code. No need for the loaner ;-)


----------

